# 3.5m to stero XLR



## dereksbelanger (May 1, 2012)

I just wound up with a pair of JBL PXR365s and I'd like to connect them to my HTPC. What is the cleanest way to go from a 3.5 headphone jack on the computer to separated left and right stereo XLR to the speakers?

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

3.5 stereo to XLR? Seems to me like you’re making things harder than they need to be. The JBL’s have 1/4" inputs, so just get a stereo 3.5mm to female RCA splitter, then a couple of RCA to 1/4" cables and you’ll be in business. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Unless you're comfortable with making or modifying your own cables, I'd go with what Wayne suggests. 

I prefer XLRs as they're a little more robust, they're daisy-chainable and I have loads about anyway, but it in that case you'd need to make up a minijack to twin XLR lead or modify a moulded lead and put XLRs on it -I don't think I've ever seen pre-made leads like this for sale. 

A tongue-in-cheek response might be to get an interface for your computer so you have proper connections rather than the on-board sound. I'm not sure I'd be completely happy putting on-board through powered monitors, esp uness you had some control in-between (risking pops and other noises) -but we can be a little snobby about the ol' minijack connector in pro audio


----------

